# Assistance and Tips for Bonding with Older Budgie



## AviatorSilver (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello all,

I have recently brought inside my last budgie, Lanala, from my aviary. Due to lack of time, I stopped breeding, which is why my flock population has slowly fallen until only she was left.

I thought to bring Lanala inside as to ensure she would not get lonely or cold without anyone to cuddle up with, especially during the winter months (the indoor area of the aviary is not heated, but only provides shelter from wind and rain). It is worth mentioning that the aviary had 24h food and water access as well as both indoor and outdoor areas.

Living in an indoor cage, she now has significantly less space than ever before. This is not ideal, but unless I get her more tame, I fear that letting her out of the cage will be harmful/stressful for her rather than enjoyable.
Her cage is placed in my office/bedroom, so she is constantly around me, and I make sure to talk and interact with her several times a day.

After about 4-5 weeks inside now, I still see little progress with her in terms of comfort; she eats, drinks and relieves herself in healthy manners, and has hefty chirping sessions almost every day around noon, so her physical well-being seems just fine, but she does not thrive.

She refuses to eat anything but her common seed mixture.
Apples, berries, bananas, cucumbers and pine needles (which the flock in the aviary always loved to peck) she rejects and ignores. This concerns me, as it obviously is not a varied or healthy diet for her to only consume seed.

My worry is that every time I move around the room, interact with her, touch her cage, etc. she gets upset and frightened, and has a tendency to fly around in her cage, panicked. Despite patient, calm and careful mannerisms, my hand frightens her terribly. I would like her to thrive, of course, my very intention of moving her inside, but I am at a loss as to how to help her. I realise taming her entirely may never be an option due to her age and gender, but at least getting her used to my hand and presence so that she is not so panicked/frightened at all times would be wonderful. For her and for me.

Hoping you have some ideas for me!
Cuddles from Silver and Nala :yellow plet:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I recommend you give your budgie more toys in the so she can entertain herself. 
Please look at this link:
Essentials for a Great Cage

I would also get her a bigger flight cage so she'll have more room. 
The Prevue Hendryx F050 is a good choice.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perch in the cage and replace it with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.

Pressure Sores

Since she's really never been around humans on a regular basis, it is no wonder she is afraid at this time.
To build your budgie's trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so she'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her.

Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)

Healthy Diet for your Budgies

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice by FaeryBee as well as great resources to make sure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the links provided to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you need help after doing so, please feel free to ask as we'd love to help! I hope with time Lanala settles down. 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------

